

On webkit monoculture - benschwarz
http://germanforblack.com/post/43978215281/on-webkit-monoculture

======
dgoodlad
This is a very different world from the one in which IE6 rose to dominance.
We're in no way in a Webkit monoculture right now – Trident and Gecko aren't
going anywhere any time soon!

Specifically addressing Opera: the smaller-audience engines that have had
their chance but not done much with it should be left behind, making room for
new small players to step in and take the reins. I can't wait to see some new
players in this space.

